
How A Bomb Came Together in Beirut’s Port - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/09/09/world/middleeast/beirut-explosion.html
======
anonu
Great reporting, again from the NYTs.

Sad days for Lebanon, this year, now and in the foreseeable future.

A country stuck between Covid and a ruinous financial crisis. And now this...

